# Looking for hydraulic part for my Case-David Brown 1410



## Itsalwayssomething (Aug 19, 2008)

Look like they don't make the hydraulic pipe for my favorite tractor any more. Wondering if anyone has a good idea where I might find used parts for my 1410. It's the "Pipe - Valve to Union" # K954495.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can someone make you one?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you replace it with a hydraulic hose


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Zimmerman's farm service in Bethel PAand Binkley and Hurst Lititiz Pa both of those dealers sold those tractors new you could check there.. Also Wengers farm machinery Myerstown PA. They have lots of used parts for old tractors. I find sometimes you have to think a little outside of the box when you work on this old stuff


----------

